
Tantalum: WebGL Light Propagation Simulation - obi1kenobi
https://benedikt-bitterli.me/tantalum/tantalum.html
======
huuu
Very cool (note that you can place the light and drag it's direction)!

One thing I noticed is that this visualizes how dangerous laser light can be.
A lot of DIY projects these days use lasers (SLA printers, Laser cutters). You
can't warn people enough about the risks when working with lasers.

This app shows how laser light bounces around in ways you don't expect.

Edit: and ofcourse the rest of his portfolio is great: [https://benedikt-
bitterli.me/portfolio.html](https://benedikt-bitterli.me/portfolio.html)

~~~
vixen99
its direction.

------
slavik81
The consolation image entirely made up for the fact that this doesn't run on
my phone.

~~~
pjmlp
The usual WebGL demos that never match native experience.

My mobile devices do OpenGL ES 3.0 and 3.1, none of them runs the demo.

~~~
fabian2k
Floating point textures seem to be a particular weak point with WebGL on
mobile devices. I don't understand why, though, as the devices I looked at
actually support them with native apps (they're in the ES3 spec), but not with
WebGL.

------
thristian
So apparently the classic Dark Side Of The Moon album cover isn't physically
possible after all.

~~~
marxidad
You can get close:
[http://i.imgur.com/ZUOW449.png](http://i.imgur.com/ZUOW449.png)

------
robinhoodexe
Tip: don't set it to 4096x2160 unless you know what you're doing.

~~~
dawkins
I tried and it takes a lot longer to render but cpu didn't pass 19%.

------
throwaway0209
I get the following error message: Your platform does not support the draw
buffers extension. This demo won't run in your browser

Both in regular Chrome and in Canary. Why?

------
imh
I don't see anything on firefox, but chrome works.

~~~
plaguuuuuu
FF works for me

------
bottled_poe
Doesn't work on Safari 8 using a 9 month old macbook :-/

~~~
alexbilbie
WebGL support was added in Safari 9

------
cwmma
similar app I really love [http://zenphoton.com](http://zenphoton.com)

------
tantalor
Add touch support please.

